# Decoys setup



## crete (Oct 6, 2002)

Does anyone have any suggestions for setting up decoys. Have been hunting in Oakes area with limited success for ducks. Is more better or is location and layout more important?[/i]


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Crete,I have a brother in law that lives in that area and he told me that the ducks have been getting pounded in that area pretty hard since opener.My suggestion would be to get in the truck and drive until you find some birds that are not so decoy shy.Most of us are in a mid season lull right now where the locals are very scittish and migrants have not arived yet.Even the nodak crew had a tough go of it this weekend.If you can find unharrassed birds(very rare these days)any decoy setup should work.Good luck.Mallard


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Just hunted that area this weekend and we had 1000 mallards working our slough. We had no decoys and one call. We were pheasant hunting and saw the feed swirl, it was just about dark and by the time we got out there the sun was almost down, but we managed 12 greenheads. Location is always the main factor. Concealment is second. If your not where the ducks want to be, then your camo doesn't really matter. We are going back to that slough in a couple of weekends( if everything isn't froze solid) with alot of decoys and some waders. It just not as fun picking up ducks with slough water in up to your knees and no waders.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

HeHeHe - yeah but you remember those shoots the rest of your life


----------

